# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  raed only شدن بانك اكسس بعد از نصب برنامه

## siamak1440

با سلام
من يه برنامه نوشتم داراي بانك اكسس با setup factory ستاپ سازي كردم هنگام نصب در user هاي داراي محدوديت در   windows xp  بانك اكسس raed only ميشه و برنامه درست كار نميكنه موقع نصب هم با administrator نصب ميكنم . راه حل چيست ؟

----------


## isaac23

یه راه حل که من می دونم بیا ادرس دیتا بیس رو بگیره چک کنه اگه Read Onlyبود از حالت Read Only خارجش کنه و اگه نبوددیگه هیچ دیگه ...

یه API هست مخصوص این کار......

Private Declare Function SetFileAttributes Lib "kernel32" Alias "SetFileAttributesA" (ByVal lpFileName As String, ByVal dwFileAttributes As Long) As Long



نیاز به راهنمایی داشتید بگید یه مثال هم واسه این بزنم.

----------


## siamak1440

تشکر میشه برام مثال بفرستیدید یک سوال دیگه اینکه چطور برنامه تو همین user محمدود بشهدبطور کامل نصب کرد و نیاز نباشه با admin نصب بشه برنامه من وقتی با user میخوام نصب کنم نصب نمیشه

----------


## isaac23

ابتدا این API رو تو جنرال تعریف کن.

Private Declare Function SetFileAttributes Lib "kernel32" Alias "SetFileAttributesA" (ByVal lpFileName As String, ByVal dwFileAttributes As Long) As Long


بعدش
Dim b As String
b=مسير بانک اطلاعاتي
a = GetAttr(b)
Select Case a
Case Is = 7 'مخفي .رد اونلي . سيستمي
Case Is = 1 'رد اونلي

Case Is = 2 'مخفي

Case Is = 3 ''مخفي رد اونلي

Case Is = 39 'مخفي .رد اونلي . ارشيو

End Select



واسه اینکه فایل رو به حالت معمولی برگردونی هم باید این دستور رو بزنی

SetAttr آدرس, vbNormal



در مورد سوال دومت اگه درست گرفته باشم
توی خود نرم افزار ستاپ سازت یه قسمت باید باشه که فایل رو بصورت admin اجرا کنه و نیازی نباشه کاربر بصورت دستی این کار رو انجام بده این روپیدا کن و دسترسی ادمین رو بهش بده مشکلت حل میشه .
البته من خودم با ادونس اینستالتر کار می کنم این گزینه داره و از این بابت مشکلی ندارم.

.فکر کنم واضح باشهو نیازی به توضیح کد ها نیست .

----------


## siamak1440

میشه تو یه پروژه برام بفرستید منم نتونمستم با مثال بالا مشکلمو حل کنم

----------


## isaac23

ای بابا این که نیاز به توضیح نداشت اما چشم بفرما...

یه تشکر می زدی بد نبود .؟ :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## siamak1440

ضمت تشكر از محبت جنابعالي 
ميشه در مورد اين پاسختون هم يه عكس از محل تنظيم برام بزارين و يا محلشو برام اشاره بفرماييد


در مورد سوال دومت اگه درست گرفته باشم
توی خود نرم افزار ستاپ سازت یه قسمت باید باشه که فایل رو بصورت admin اجرا کنه و نیازی نباشه کاربر بصورت دستی این کار رو انجام بده این روپیدا کن و دسترسی ادمین رو بهش بده مشکلت حل میشه .
البته من خودم با ادونس اینستالتر کار می کنم این گزینه داره و از این بابت مشکلی ندارم.

----------


## siamak1440

untitled1.JPG
برنامه ارسالي شده  در يوزر محدود كار نميكنه و پيغام بالا را ميده لطفا كمك كنيد.

----------

